# WINTERS MEAT



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Got my winters meat this morning by 8:07 am-----nice spike buck-----The tender loins were delicious this evening supper was great------------used my T/C rifle in 7x30 waters DRT-------------------skip


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Skip, that's about the size I'm looking for.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good shooting and good eating.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats !!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats on the meat haul!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

couple pic's-------------------------This morning before I headed out for the VA Hospital In Iron Mountain for my appointment --A Spike Buck with brow tines made a scrape under a apple tree in the back yard was fun to watch---


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s great congrats those are the best eating one too


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys I appreciate your Congrats---------skip*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Skip. That should feed you well.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*pic still on all 4's*


----------

